# To see Deleted History



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Friends,

This is my second tutorial..!!

Hope you will like this..!!

Leave a commet...!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
To see Deleted History follow the steps:-

*1. Boot into "safe mode command prompt" using F8 *
*2. Go to Root (C:\) by typing CD\ *
*3. Now type C:\ del index.dat /s *
*4. Press enter* 

The Deleted Files will appear.

Note:- Here C: is my OS.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please leave a comment...!!!


----------



## shantanu (Oct 5, 2007)

well how many second tuts do you usually write ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

As you had deleted my actual second tutorial so I had edited this tutorial and instead of third I had written second...!!

Hope you understand..!!


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 7, 2007)

G R E A T ........one


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 7, 2007)

COol


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for replying


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 8, 2007)

nice post... keep up the good work


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 10, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> Hi Friends,
> 
> This is my second tutorial..!!
> 
> ...


 
I did not understand properly. Do i hav to go in safe mode and once windows is up i type that in command prompt.


----------



## rollcage (Oct 11, 2007)

Sometimes the history is not deleted completely .. in WindowsXP .. 
So follow that in safe mode and you can remove the History or your working in windows.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Oct 11, 2007)

any  way  through  which  we can  recover  the data`s ......  that  are  being  deleted .......


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 11, 2007)

MR.MOUSTACHE said:
			
		

> any way through which we can recover the data`s ...... that are being deleted .......


 
from my knowledge there are no such powerful thing to do so..  

There *are some* but they can *also* harm the computer (sometimes).  

I had never tried any one...!!


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Oct 16, 2007)

can u  post  how  its done....  wanna try  it  with  my old  useless system  lying at  the coner


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 16, 2007)

hey it is by use of some softwares.
If you still want just tell me I will give the softwares name and download location.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Oct 19, 2007)

ok  i  want it ...... hope  it will be able  to  redrive the old files i  have deleted before .


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 19, 2007)

MR.MOUSTACHE said:
			
		

> ok i want it


just visit and you will know:-
*
*www.datadoctor.in/
*www.datadoctor.in/
*www.diskdatarecovery.net/
*


----------



## xbonez (Oct 19, 2007)

there are lots of softwares to recover deleted files. the process is a little time consuming since it has to first scan the entire hdd but if the file has been recently deleted, it can be recovered. this is bec. when u delete a file, it only gets invisible for the user but actually remains on the hdd until that space is reqd by some other data. pls note recovering deleted files *IS IN NO WAY HARMFUL TO THE PC NOR CAN IT CAUSE ANY DAMAGE*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 19, 2007)

As i said sometimes that means sometimes it cause damage as it go to all recovery of computer(in other words).
But most time it dosenot


----------



## xbonez (Oct 20, 2007)

dude, there's no way recovering deleted data can coz damage to ur system.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Oct 22, 2007)

now who  am  i  belive........  what  ever i  will  tell  the result ....  when  i  check  it  out  at  my old windows xp  system . 


~~~ thnaks guys ~~~


----------



## sensationalboy (Oct 24, 2007)

you can recover the data (never 100 %) that has just been normally deleted,if it has been overwritten by some other data then there is no chance.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 26, 2007)

gud tut


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ WTF

Bumping old thread...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2008)

I knew it was bumped when i saw vaibhavtek posting
and yeah..the date too


----------



## ismart (Sep 26, 2008)

gr8 tutorial


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2008)

lol a spammer bumping a old thread.  reported .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 26, 2008)

lol

I forgot to read the tutorial..ya nice...


----------

